# Hide working for profit



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

So I have butchered and processed a New Zealand meat rabbit, I have the hide cured scraped and yolked, now after washing off the yolk after 36 hrs I have the hide supple. 
Fast forward to when I am going to sell it and it's dried out in places and no longer supple after I sat it in a towel in my car for 5 hrs. 
I cured with salt and sprinkled borax on the hide to repel bugs for 2 days and scraped after that to pull loose fat off before shampoo and yolk. Now here I am with a not so supple hide.

HELP ME?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

jimmy588 said:


> So I have butchered and processed a New Zealand meat rabbit, I have the hide cured scraped and yolked, now after washing off the yolk after 36 hrs I have the hide supple.
> Fast forward to when I am going to sell it and it's dried out in places and no longer supple after I sat it in a towel in my car for 5 hrs.
> I cured with salt and sprinkled borax on the hide to repel bugs for 2 days and scraped after that to pull loose fat off before shampoo and yolk. Now here I am with a not so supple hide.
> 
> HELP ME?


Although I don't tan hides, I saw this video that may help to begin with. However if you do a search on Youtube you may find a better one to suit this particular issue.


----------



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have


----------



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok my thumb wants to keep pushing send rather than type, so now that it is back in its place...
Yes I've done that and resolved the issue after 30 or 40 videos.
Alum is popular...


----------

